# Round Ireland Trip



## tosullivan (19 Jan 2015)

I'm looking long term down the road that in a few yrs I'm hoping to travel around Ireland, starting on the east cost from Kildare, work my way up the coast to the north, across the north, down west, and basically follow as much of the coastline as possible to bring me back up the east coast to Dublin/Kildare

It would be in the car but putting bikes on the back so there would be occasions they could be taken out now & again to cycle.

So what I'm looking for is suggestions from everyone out there of places of interest to go, places to stay, places to eat.  The suggesions could be from the very cheap to the high end accomodation as now and again we would like to treat ourselves.

Trying to keep it mostly coastal so places along that route if possible but we wouldnt turn down heading inland a bit if there was a place of interest worth seeing

Would appreciate if people could suggest in a format like this is possible

eg.
Ulster
Antrim
Giants Causeway
Reason: ...........................

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jan 2015)

Hi t

Why not stay at home and follow Liam Lysaght's report of his and his daughter's cycling trip around Ireland? 

[broken link removed]

Brendan


----------



## flowerman (19 Jan 2015)

The hotel at The Giants Causeway is nice,but if you have kids with you then its going to be boring for them.We loved the Giants Causeway itself but we found on the 2 days we were there that it was jammed packed and hard to get any space away from anyone.

If you are sightseeing in Donegal than stop off at Downings and stay in the Beach Hotel.The rooms look right out over Downings bay and the amazing coastline.And the craic is mighty in that hotel with the trad music in the bar on a Friday night,when the pub is full with guests.

http://www.beachhotel.ie/

Up the road from Downings is Glenveigh National Park and you can cycle and trek through its vastness.Then take a 10 mile boat trip out to Tory Island and stay there overnight,explore the island by foot or else on your bike.I highy recommend the Beach Hotel,Glenveigh and Tory Island.Just be aware that there is nothing to do on Tory Island,so if you want to be really secluded and be away from the hustle and bustle then this is the place for you.

Downings Bay and Coastline
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16293239606/

Tory Island
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16293115446/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16131538358/

Glenveigh National Park
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15699179333/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16131694820/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16131725270/

Giants Causeway
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15696713564/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16319140045/


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2015)

this is exctly what I'm looking for...off to buy a decent road map today and startputting post its all over it
thanks flowerman


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2015)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi t
> 
> Why not stay at home and follow Liam Lysaght's report of his and his daughter's cycling trip around Ireland?
> 
> ...


 not as much fun watching somebody else do it but will have a look at the site and see if there are any places of interest on their journey


----------



## TTI (20 Jan 2015)

I heartily recommend two or three nights on both Inis Mór and Inishbofin


----------



## Sandals (20 Jan 2015)

Buy a campervan and do your tour in it,,,, freedom at your steering wheel..you can save a packet on accommodation and definitely food, especially if youv kids..buy a takeaway n eat in camper, buy your lunch and eat in camper

we bought a camper last February, cheapest time to buy October to February, toured NI and took ferry over to scotland for a week...best holiday ever and cost less than week in Portugal in 2013 and we ate fab food the three weeks we travelling.

yes, investment needed but we could have sold our camper last summer for 7k at least more than we paid for it after 6mths of owning it....however if you buy n sell on at same price, youv your holiday for free...


----------



## tosullivan (20 Jan 2015)

TTI said:


> I heartily recommend two or three nights on both Inis Mór and Inishbofin


 The arans are certainly on the list alright, thanks


----------



## Sumatra (23 Jan 2015)

How many miles / kilometres would such a journey be?


----------



## so-crates (23 Jan 2015)

A definite thumbs up for Inisbofin too, a few nights there are definitely worth it and of course to get there you need to brave the wilds of Connemara's back roads  . I would also recommend spending a while around Westport, Newport, Mullranny and Achill, use Westport as your base (the nightlife is excellent) and cycle the green way to Achill. On Achill visit the Golden strand, it is a stunning and under-used beach. Exploring around Clew Bay and its islands (especially Clare island) is a must. Get out fishing in Clew Bay too. Definitely climb Croagh Patrick - but try to do it on a fine clear day - the view is spectacular if the weather is clear. In Newport, make your way out to Burrishoole Abbey, like all the old abbeys in Ireland it is long since abandoned but it has a beautiful setting right beside a quiet Atlantic cove. In Kerry - for something different, check out the Lartigue monorail. Ireland has a pretty extensive and varied rail history, far more than most countries and far more extensive and comprehensive than the current etiolated network and it included some weird and unusual and wonderful gems such as the monorail and the Fintona horse tram. As a stop off in Dublin, the transport museum in Howth would definitely be worth visiting. Also consider visiting Foynes, the first/last stop for the early trans-Atlantic sea-planes. Inland in Leinster, Kilkenny is absolutely a must but I would also consider doing the Barrow track, following the old canal path up river from St Mullins, I'd take it all the way to Monasterevin, the meeting point of several canals - St Mullins itself is a gem of a village, scattered about with relics of a busy past. Visit in July I think for the big festival day there (you'll have to find that one out yourself - I can't recall the date!). Just up the road you could visit Borris too - a pretty village if ever I have seen one and home to the Kavanagh's, the kings of Leinster and the remains of one of Ireland's most ambitious (and most ill-advised) railways. Stradbally is another pretty place to visit and in the vicinity is the oft neglected but impressive Rock of Dunamaise, an abbey perched incongruously and very visibly on the gently rolling midland plains. Can't think of anything else unusual but that will do for starters


----------



## flowerman (23 Jan 2015)

Sky Road in Clifden is stunning and the views are just out of this world on a sunny day,looking out accross the atlantic ocean.The Station House Hotel in Clifden Town Centre is a nice place to stay,plenty of entertainment for the kids with a cinema club and swimming pool,the rooms are nice and good food and drink in the hotel bar too.Its a good base to head out from and explore the coastline around and out past Clifden.If you are going to Clifden then try and take in the world famous Clifden horse and pony show.The place does be jammed and the craic is mighty down there for the week long event from August 16th-August 23rd.We were there for it last year and Clifden was buzzing all week long.Our daughter loved every single minute of it.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/15728497614/


Also take a trip down by Leenane and you will be in for some amazing views by the cliffside roads and looking down into Killary Fjord below.Try to do the Killary Fjord boat tour,its an hour long cruise down the Fjord and the views are spectatular.
But be warned,when it rains in Leenane and Killary Fjord it really rains.Severe thunder and lightning storms come down from the mountains and you can be washed off the road by the cascades of rain and water that flood the roads as all the rain rushes down off the mountains above.It aint called the wettest place in Ireland for nothing.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16164734709/



Take a cycle or drive on out past Leenane heading towards Delphi and the views are mind blowing,the only traffic jams you will see here is the odd sheep sitting in the middle of the road.A good place to stay here is in Delphi Adventure Resort.Lots of activities to do here and the place is nestled nicely into the mountain side too.Lots of rivers around it with wild trout and salmon to catch.The waterfalls comming down the mountain sides are breathtaking to look at,especially after a heavy thunderstorm and downpour.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16350863875/

http://www.delphiadventureresort.com/


Kylemore Abbey is also well worth stopping off for.Stunning views from the walled gardens and the abbey itself,but be prepared to spend alot of money as everything is pricey here.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/127582733@N07/16163355570/


----------



## amtc (21 Feb 2015)

For work I had to visit various towns...best drive was between cork and waterford


----------

